

Microsoft Surface review: Innovative tablet stranded in an app desert - SlipperySlope
http://reviews.cnet.com/tablets/microsoft-surface-rt/4505-3126_7-35332494.html

======
duiker101
I did not read the article, but doesn't the Surface uses Windows 8 which is
compatible with all the Windows 7 applications? If you mean metro apps, I can
understand but still I do not really care, there is more out of the store.

~~~
mooism2
The article reviews the Surface RT which comes with Windows RT and is _not_
compatible with Windows 7 applications. But there is a different Surface model
which does come with Windows 8.

~~~
duiker101
well.... that sucks... thanks for the clarification. I will totally go for the
Windows 8 version.

------
SlipperySlope
The bottom line ...

"If you're an early adopter willing to forget everything you know about
navigating a computer, the Surface tablet could replace your laptop. Everyone
else: wait for more apps."

------
mtgx
Conclusion:

 _"Is Surface worth its price? I think a more useful question is this: If on a
business trip, could I replace my laptop with Surface? The short answer is no.
The longer answer is also no, but these are the reasons why. The overall
sluggishness bugginess in the interface, especially when using IE 10, is
disappointing."_

 _"App fiends will want to keep their distance, however. The Windows Store
currently looks like a ghost town, after the apocalypse. Also, though I've
come to really dig the interface and appreciate its elegance, there's a high
learning curve here if you're used to iOS and Android. Also, a few tablet-y
features you may currently take for granted on other devices are either
missing or hidden deep in the bowels of an archaic Windows interface, not
optimized for touch."_

